# UK AVForum's awesome review of the VT50 series



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's AVForum's very thorough review of Panasonic's 2012 VT50 series.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## AZguy (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Robert,
Now I need a new bedroom TV


----------



## johnblowcls (Dec 15, 2011)

Source :Hdguru









"The biggest news: in a side by side comparison of last year’s VT30 and the new VT50 showed far deeper blacks (top photo). We measured .004 ft. lamberts on our TC-P55VT30 after 200 hours of break-in. The demo VT50 model’s blacks were deeper, we estimate about one-third the brightness of the VT30 which would put the blacks below .002 ft lamberts and at last, equal or beat the best Pioneer Kuro level. SpectraCal was demonstrating its latest ISF CCC auto calibration software, and you can see the sensor probe dangling in the middle of the screen and its software display in the lower left of the photo."


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

johnblowcls said:


> Source :Hdguru
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why an estimate? They had the ability to measure the mll of the VT30, so why not just measure the mll of the VT50 rather than estimate?
I guess we'll have to wait for an actual hands on measured evaluation.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

dsskid said:


> Why an estimate? They had the ability to measure the mll of the VT30, so why not just measure the mll of the VT50 rather than estimate?


That's a good question. :scratch:


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

From what I read over at the other forum the reviewer used an i1pro and i1D3 to calibrate this set. They normally use K-10 but for some reason did not for this calibration. The reviewer chimed in and provided this info. The wait continues. I would be shocked if the black level is not .001x since the ST50 is .0027ftl. Whatever it ends up being it looks like Panasonic has a good thing going on this year.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

donnymac said:


> From what I read over at the other forum the reviewer used an i1pro and i1D3 to calibrate this set. They normally use K-10 but for some reason did not for this calibration. The reviewer chimed in and provided this info. The wait continues. I would be shocked if the black level is not .001x since the ST50 is .0027ftl. Whatever it ends up being it looks like Panasonic has a good thing going on this year.


Thanks Donny, I wasn't aware of that information. From the reviews, the ST50 looks great. I'd have to think the VT50 will be a winner as well.


----------



## dmiller68 (Apr 9, 2012)

I love my VT25 but everything I have read I might be talked into the VT50. However, have that you just bought that TV last year comment from my wife.


----------

